# ~Food You Find Disgusting~



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

Have you ever had a time in your life, when you enjoyed a certain food.....and looked forward to when it was served.....and then suddenly, something happen regarding that particular food, that you now find that you can no longer enjoy that food??
I had this happen with spaghetti.
I used to eat it quite a bit, I guess I did when I was a child.....and at some point in my early adult years, as I remember making it for my first husband.
But, something happened during that first marriage, maybe I made it too much, as he seemed to want it all the damn time...but anyway, there came a time when I found myself finding spaghetti disgusting.
And I don't have a problem being around others who eat it, but I certainly don't want to eat the stuff again!
I haven't eaten that food in YEARS~
I haven't prepared it in ages, and I would never order it at a restaurant.
And I haven't been able to quite put my finger on it, because people tell me I'm weird, when I tell them I do not like spaghetti. Not homemade, not Chef-Boy-R-Dee, none of it ~LoL~


----------



## random3434 (Jun 14, 2011)

Meat.


Since I was 14 years old.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Meat.
> 
> 
> Since I was 14 years old.



Oh wow....none??
Might be a stupid question, but some people don't consider "chicken" as meat- do you??
Some people label meat as all meat- ground beef, ground chuck, steaks, chicken, lamb, turkey, pork chops, etc....
Then some are just not into eating the cow meat, but will still eat pork and chicken.
Then there are some I know who won't eat pork, I am one...I loathe pork *blech*


----------



## tonystewart1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ice cream since i was 20. I just cant take the texture and the film it leave on my mouth


----------



## random3434 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Meat.
> ...



*ALL* meat sister!

Anything that has eyes, let's put it that way!


----------



## MikeK (Jun 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Have you ever had a time in your life, when you enjoyed a certain food.....and looked forward to when it was served.....and then suddenly, something happen regarding that particular food, that you now find that you can no longer enjoy that food?


Yes!

I once was a hot-dog junkie.  When I lived in New York I couldn't pass a hot-dog pushcart without having at least one (my usual was two) and I always had all "makin's" on hand at home.  I would rather eat pushcart hot-dogs than the finest gourmet dinner.  

Corned beef was another favorite.  If I had to drive anywhere within a mile of Katz's Deli on Houston Street I would be compulsively drawn there and I often cooked corned beef with cabbage and potatoes at home.  

But something has changed in my biology, which is not abnormal but more commonly accompanies aging.  I am no longer able to eat hot-dogs or corned beef.  If I do there is powerful rejection within five minutes, which I attribute to an acquired allergy to the nitrate preservatives used in both hot-dogs and corned beef.  

I'm no longer interested in sex.  I can't eat hot-dogs or corned beef and Reefer Madness deprives me of another formerly cherished pleasure.  

What's next?


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Wow...OK then ~LoL~
I don't eat anything that swims in the water...no seafood of any kind, so I can understand some of how you feel...and there's enough veggies and fruits in the world


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever had a time in your life, when you enjoyed a certain food.....and looked forward to when it was served.....and then suddenly, something happen regarding that particular food, that you now find that you can no longer enjoy that food?
> ...



Ok, Mike...you no longer enjoy hot dogs or corned beef, gotcha!
But sex isn't a food...(you didn't have to tell us that part) 
Ah hayl......tell us more, I like messin with people! ~LoL


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

tonystewart1 said:


> Ice cream since i was 20. I just cant take the texture and the film it leave on my mouth



I'm not much of an ice cream eater either......if I do eat any, it's usually just your plain vanilla, but on occasion I have eaten a tad of strawberry, but not chocolate- no way!


----------



## syrenn (Jun 14, 2011)

Feta cheese and eggplant


----------



## sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...




hmmmmm.....the mind _does_ tend to wander.........


----------



## MikeK (Jun 14, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Wow...OK then ~LoL~
> I don't eat anything that swims in the water...no seafood of any kind, so I can understand some of how you feel...and there's enough veggies and fruits in the world


I should have added that I won't eat any kind of fish.  I think fish are repulsive creatures.  They are ugly, slimy and they stink.  

When I was a teen-ager back in Brooklyn I had a close friend who was Italian.  His family were Sicilians and on Christmas Eve their tradition was to eat eels and the head of a goat -- including the eyes!   My friend, Rocco, couldn't stand that either, nor could his two younger sisters.  So we had ham and left the table when the eels and the _cabbutsil_ (sp for the goat head) came out.   His parents laughed at us and said we couldn't make it if we lived "back home."   

They were very strong, healthy, good-looking people.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...OK then ~LoL~
> ...



Eels......*major puke fest*
I can't bring myself to try and eat lobster or shrimp.....I am almost certain I would die before I could try and eat an eel!


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Feta cheese and eggplant



I have to agree with you about eggplant, I do not like it either, but now, I really like feta cheese, it is so grand on a big Greek salad!
Of course, my Grandfather, on my Mother's side, was born and raised in Greece, so the Greekness is in my blood


----------



## Ragnar (Jun 14, 2011)

Salad.

Though that may fail the question in the OP because I do not consider salad to be "food". Salad is what food eats!


----------



## Zona (Jun 14, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Potatoes?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 15, 2011)

Tuna casserole, girlfriend loves it but I don't know why.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 15, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



No food with a face!!


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 15, 2011)

Brussel sprouts


----------



## Sallow (Jun 15, 2011)

Natto.
natto - Google Search
It's absolutely disgusting.

Balut Egg
balut egg - Google Search

Chicken Feet
Chicken Feet - Google Search

Liver
Liver Food - Google Search

Pigs feet
Pigs Feet - Google Search

Tongue
Tongue Food - Google Search


----------



## peach174 (Jun 15, 2011)

anything slimy, oysters,squid,eel's,frogs legs. YUK !


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 15, 2011)

as a child i loved potted meat.....a higher form of cat food 

pickled pigs feet are not bad....a few drinks and you would be amazed how good they can be...

now let me tell you about chickens feet....it taste exactly the way you feared it would....

being a total foodie....i will try most foods..eel is quite good....i would do the duck fetus...it would be rough but i think i could do it...i dont know about chewing...that strikes me like chickens feet....gonna taste just as bad as i feared


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 15, 2011)

peach174 said:


> anything slimy, oysters,squid,eel's,frogs legs. YUK !




fry that stuff....all of it...not slimy anymore....i love all of those named foods....

oysters from chesapeake bay are wonderful

good calamari....hmmmmmmmm

eel in sushi.....

frogs legs are great..fried


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2011)

Mr Clean said:


> Brussel sprouts




Oh No!   Roasted Brussel Sprouts are delish!  Especially with chunks of thick bacons!


I find highly processed fake food stuffs disgusting.   Anything in a box with a long list of unpronounceable ingredients is basically predigested dreck.


----------



## boedicca (Jun 15, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> eel in sushi.....





Unagi is one of my favorite foods.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 15, 2011)

Lima beans


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 15, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Meat.
> 
> 
> Since I was 14 years old.



Good!!








more for me


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 15, 2011)

just not a veggie fan eh, mr clean?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 15, 2011)

hmm

Well the only thing I liked and can't eat are apples.  I became deathly allergic to them.  If that allergy goes away though, I'll go back to eating them like candy.

but as far as food I can't stand

Canned spinach, sourkraut and stewed cabbage.  There is nothing remotly pleasant about any of these.  The look gross, smell bad, taste offal, and have a slimy feel to them.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 15, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> hmm
> 
> Well the only thing I liked and can't eat are apples.  I became deathly allergic to them.  If that allergy goes away though, I'll go back to eating them like candy.
> 
> ...



Aw, the apple thing is not fair!
They are delicious, especially when surrounded by caramel......sorry you are allergic to them, but there are plenty of other fruits you can choose from!


----------



## random3434 (Jun 15, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Meat.
> ...





Yeah, as I was growing up, I never really liked meat. I'd give my steak and stuff to my brothers....then when I was 14 I said, "NO MORE MEAT!" 

My parents thought it was a phase, one that's lasted...a long time!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 15, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



My daughter went vegan b/c her bff did.  It lasted 6 hours.

We had "make it yourself" for lunch, and fried chicken for dinner. 

My youngest will skip meat sometimes, but that's b/c she eats one thing at a time and goes for the easiest to eat first.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 15, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > hmm
> ...



It's not the same.

see, you just don't go to the store and buy whatevers on sale.

You must make sure the apples come from a cold region, so that when you bite in, they snap when you rip off a chunk.

and lets not forget the pre-eating event of polishing an apple so that it reflects the light and you can see yourself in that reflection.


dammit


----------



## LumpyPostage (Jun 25, 2011)

Haggis





Balut





Poutine


----------



## Dabs (Jun 25, 2011)

Lumpy, I agree! Damn I agree!!!
I know what Balut is..it's a bird in that egg somewhere...and I have heard of Haggis, but what is it??
But I have never heard nor seen, this Poutine....what is that??


----------



## LumpyPostage (Jun 25, 2011)

The less you know about haggis the better.


----------



## LumpyPostage (Jun 25, 2011)

I forgot the most disgusting food of all.


----------



## Marie888 (Jun 25, 2011)

.


----------



## LumpyPostage (Jun 25, 2011)

Bangers and mash.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 25, 2011)

LumpyPostage said:


> Bangers and mash.



Ohmigosh, looks mighty gross, yep it does!
Haggis...it's shit isn't it people??


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 25, 2011)

haggis is made in a sheep's stomach

Haggis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 25, 2011)

the fries and gravy that is just disgusting lol but if you mashed instead of fry people are all over it


----------



## eots (Jun 25, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54W-YAdcpF0]YouTube - &#x202a;Japanese Scientists Create Meat From Poo&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2011)

I stopped eating cottage cheese after my daughter was born (almost 22 years ago)....thank you baby puke!!


----------



## Dabs (Jun 25, 2011)

And here I also thought liver and onions was about as bad as I could come up with, but y'all have managed to come up with....how shall I say this??......terrible, awful, crappyass, shit!


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 25, 2011)

i find soup disgusting but that is a whole other issue lol....soup...is just plain nasty.....when you think of puke...think soup


----------



## Mr.Owl (Jul 13, 2011)

Tuna, and most food from the North.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 13, 2011)

Marie888 said:


> .


Marie,

That truly is an inspired creation.

It looks like a mashed potatoes sandwich on whole wheat, artfully adorned with peas and hot dog afterthoughts.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 13, 2011)

Dabs said:


> And here I also thought liver and onions was about as bad as I could come up with, but y'all have managed to come up with....how shall I say this??......terrible, awful, crappyass, shit!


Liver, or any organ meat, is another turn-off for me.  Can't eat it.


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 13, 2011)

Mustard. Pickles. Olives.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 13, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i find soup disgusting but that is a whole other issue lol....soup...is just plain nasty.....when you think of puke...think soup


Even chicken soup?  

I make excellent chicken soup with big noodles, or rice, or cheese tortellini.  Would that turn you off, too?


----------



## Dabs (Jul 13, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > And here I also thought liver and onions was about as bad as I could come up with, but y'all have managed to come up with....how shall I say this??......terrible, awful, crappyass, shit!
> ...



My Mother, one of her favorite foods was liver and onions. I never could understand how she could enjoy it, because yes, I did taste it once, to please her.
But it was horrible.
God love her, she never really got to eat it much in her latter years. My Dad didn't like it nor did he care for the smell.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 13, 2011)

LumpyPostage said:


> I forgot the most disgusting food of all.



The very best thing about Mickey D's is the sweet tea....ah yes, delicious southern sweet tea


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not a fan of chewy fatty meats particularly those with lots of tendons.  I have mastered the art of the napkin/mouth slip and discard.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 13, 2011)

Stews.  Corned Beef.  Really any meat that is boiled.


----------



## bill5 (Aug 9, 2011)

So is this just foods we find disgusting or only foods we used to like that we now find disgusting?


----------



## LumpyPostage (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I never liked haggis.


----------



## Dabs (Aug 10, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> Stews.  Corned Beef.  Really any meat that is boiled.



I guess this includes bull testicles too ay??


----------

